# Kindle2 leather cover fix -with picture



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

The Kindle2 attaches firmly within the Amazon leather cover, using metal clasps to its left side. But the right side is free to swing when the cover is opened or closed. I was concerned that damage to the Kindle was possible because of that freedom of motion. So I made a simple fix, using short lengths of elastic tape from my wife's sewing box and some super glue (glued to the cover, not to the Kindle). The new tapes wrap around the free corners of the Kindle to hold them securely in place.

http://f.imagehost.org/0154/Kindle-cover-mod.jpg


----------



## Bookworm88 (Mar 3, 2009)

Very clever!


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks, Bookworm.

I was concerned that the damage shown in another thread. "amazon leather cover's hinges cracked my kindle 2", might have been precipitated by the free-swinging Kindle. So, the new elastic strips hold the corners in place to prevent the swing.


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Smart thinking I hope that it works looks like it will do the job.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Those pictures of the cracked kindle were horrifying!!  This is a great solution.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is a slick solution.
Thanks for sharing.

This is pretty much what M-edge has done with the Go cover.
It costs the same as the Amazon cover and has color/texture options.
And It has the corner elastic pieces already done.
And most importantly it still has the Amazon hinge that some covers do not.
But this is a great fix to the standard Amazon cover.
Thanks again.

Just sayin.....


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

That's pretty handy!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

That looks great!



bookfiend said:


> Those pictures of the cracked kindle were horrifying!! This is a great solution. Thanks for sharing.


where are the pics of the cracked kindle? You've gotten my curiosity buzzing.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> where are the pics of the cracked kindle? You've gotten my curiosity buzzing.


Here's the link that was included in the other thread:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbe/sets/72157618786251744


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Dave said:


> The Kindle2 attaches firmly within the Amazon leather cover, using metal clasps to its left side. But the right side is free to swing when the cover is opened or closed. I was concerned that damage to the Kindle was possible because of that freedom of motion. So I made a simple fix, using short lengths of elastic tape from my wife's sewing box and some super glue (glued to the cover, not to the Kindle). The new tapes wrap around the free corners of the Kindle to hold them securely in place.
> 
> http://f.imagehost.org/0154/Kindle-cover-mod.jpg


that is really smart - good job


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Dave said:


> Here's the link that was included in the other thread:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pbe/sets/72157618786251744


WOW! OMG, that is crazy. I see now why people are weary of attaching the heavier dx with those hinges.


----------

